# genetic testing



## cierramommy

Anyone over 35 not getting genetic testing? My husband and I are torn over it. I had my first baby at 33 and all was fine. This time I am 37. Advice?


----------



## kel21

I am not getting tested either. If my 20 week scan shows something I probably would just so we can be prepared, but other than that I am just not going to stress! I will be 38 when this lo is born.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Which test are you talking about? I was 36 and got the ultrasound done and the blood work to give you your odds, but did not do an amnio. Now they can do a simple blood test at 10-11 weeks to tell you if there are any trisomy issues with the same accuracy as an amnio. If I get pg again I will do that so I am prepared if there are any issues.


----------



## Nikko88

I have a background in genetics/development, this is our first - probably only- and it was covered by insurance, so we opted for the blood-based genetic testing. It was a relief to know everything was developing normally and to get the gender.

However, it's a personal decision and there's nothing wrong with not getting tested.


----------



## Jencocoa

I opted out of all. Won't change what I do so no point. I prefer to skip the risk, enjoy the pregnancy, and leave it I'm gods hands.


----------



## Jencocoa

My midwife said that patients of hers who got it and got bad news regretted it because it ruined their preg and they were no more prepared. Thought that was interesting


----------



## wookie130

I am 35, and opted to get the MaterniT21 test done at 12 weeks.  Much to my relief, the results showed a healthy baby boy. Now, after my 20 week scan, I've learned that we actually have a SUA baby (single umbilical artery, also known as a two-vessel cord), which can be a soft marker for certain issues with the baby. However, since I've my MaterniT21 tests came back normal, we know that it is not likely that baby boy has chromosomal/genetic defects...I'm having a Level 2 ultrasound done on Thursday of this week, so we'll see. Now that this has come up, I am very thankful I had some genetic screening done beforehand.


----------



## SonAmyMom

We're debating over it, too. I'm 36, will be 37 when baby comes. We wouldn't terminate anyway, but at the same time, it would be nice to have time to prepare.

With my last pregnancy, the regular tri-screen blood test came back high AFP (risk factor for SB). We had u/s and determined everything was ok, but I do remember the panicky, sad feelings for that long weekend wait, and I don't want to feel that way again. But the reassurance (and with MaterniT21, knowing the gender) would be nice. If all comes back well...


----------



## Warby

wookie130 said:


> I am 35, and opted to get the MaterniT21 test done at 12 weeks. Much to my relief, the results showed a healthy baby boy. Now, after my 20 week scan, I've learned that we actually have a SUA baby (single umbilical artery, also known as a two-vessel cord), which can be a soft marker for certain issues with the baby. However, since I've my MaterniT21 tests came back normal, we know that it is not likely that baby boy has chromosomal/genetic defects...I'm having a Level 2 ultrasound done on Thursday of this week, so we'll see. Now that this has come up, I am very thankful I had some genetic screening done beforehand.


I had a similar experience. I was 33 and pregnant with my third. The only tests I had were ultrasounds. I had the nuchal ultrasound at around 12 weeks and the results indicated an extremely low risk of genetic abnormalities. At my 18 week ultrasound, they noted a "shadow" on the baby's heart. As my doctor explained, in the vast majority of cases it is nothing, but occasionally it is an indicator of a genetic problem. I was in a panic at first but then calmed down when I remember my good results from the nuchal screening.


----------



## jzgrace

Nikko88 said:


> I have a background in genetics/development, this is our first - probably only- and it was covered by insurance, so we opted for the blood-based genetic testing. It was a relief to know everything was developing normally and to get the gender.
> 
> However, it's a personal decision and there's nothing wrong with not getting tested.

Hi Nikko! I just read your post here and was wondering if the test you had was materni21? This is the test I was offered at my first ob appt. I set an appt but was and am still unsure about following through. If this is the test you had how accurate do you think it will be ? (I'd trust your opinion given your background) Is this test also able to confirm gender?


----------



## Nikko88

I also posted in your other thread. I had the MaterniT21 test. It's 100% accurate for the genetic abnormalities it tests for. Either the baby has the extra chromosomes/micro-deletions or not.

It cannot screen for other abnormalities that arise in utero due to non-genetic factors. Additionally, there may be other more rare genetic abnormalities that occur that are not apart of the panel.

It offered me peace of mind that the other morphology diagnostics and QUAD tests cannot. They tell you risk (1/#) whereas the MaterniT21 test is a yes/no for the mutations it tests for.

The test does reveal gender, but you can opt not to know. Results were back in less than a week with only an arm blood draw to retrieve the cells.

All prenatal testing is a matter of choice. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## jzgrace

Nikko88 said:


> I also posted in your other thread. I had the MaterniT21 test. It's 100% accurate for the genetic abnormalities it tests for. Either the baby has the extra chromosomes/micro-deletions or not.
> 
> It cannot screen for other abnormalities that arise in utero due to non-genetic factors. Additionally, there may be other more rare genetic abnormalities that occur that are not apart of the panel.
> 
> It offered me peace of mind that the other morphology diagnostics and QUAD tests cannot. They tell you risk (1/#) whereas the MaterniT21 test is a yes/no for the mutations it tests for.
> 
> The test does reveal gender, but you can opt not to know. Results were back in less than a week with only an arm blood draw to retrieve the cells.
> 
> All prenatal testing is a matter of choice. Let me know if you have any questions.

Oh thank you Nikko! I do actually have a question or two. What tests should I request for non-genetic abnormalities. I may be worrying too much about this. But I'd like to be prepared. I'm almost 35, I do have two healthy children 10&15. But I was so much younger when pregnant and there is so much more info that I'm aware of online now adays. And it is all so scary to me. My midwife did say that my bloods came back perfect. She said "well jenny your blood tests came back perfect!" I usually don't like being called jenny but it felt warm and comforting when she said it. Lol Also should I just ask for the yes/no answer or is that the only way they answer. I don't like the ratio type answer.that's why I ask. Thank you for your replies. This forum is wonderful!!


----------



## Nikko88

Non-genetic abnormalities will be picked up on later ultrasounds. The 20 week scan is a big one for picking up problems with bone growth, basic heart development, kidney development and function, brain development etc. I actually just got back from my 19/20 week scan. Very cool to be able to see all the different structures. 

I may have to go back in a month or so because of a echo in the heart that is most likely nothing and will resolve. If it doesn't, it could become a concern (potential heart tumor).

Later ultrasounds will confirm continued normal development and watch for other in utero problems.

I opted not to do the QUAD test that looks for spinal/cerebral fluid and other components in mom's blood that would indicate spinal issues. This is a test for soft markers (things that may indicate a problem or not, like the echo on my baby's heart) for chromosomal abnormalities. Since I had done the genetic testing and the QUAD test would have to be followed up at the 20 week scan, I didn't feel it would give me any more info.

Talk to your medical provider to see what tests they would offer you. For me, the genetic tests and ultrasounds cover all the bases.

As far as I am aware, results are usually no abnormalities or some concern requiring follow up. But if your baby has an extra chromosome it means trouble. If you baby has a particular micro deletion, a genetic counselor can give you an idea of the range of health problems you would expect.

The extent of the outcome will vary. Look at Down syndrome. The range of severity is really large. There are many functional and independent people with Down. However, knowing a baby has Down would give the parents and doctors a heads up to keep an eye on cardiac development and prepare for the needed neonatal care. 

So even if there is a hit on the genetic screen it doesn't have to mean an automatic termination. It really depends on how severe the baby is affected and how the parents feel about caring for a special needs baby.


----------



## jzgrace

I will talk with my midwife when they do the blood work for m21. I think I'm gonna just do like you did and do the m21 and ultrasounds. Is there any result that would make them suggest termination? Cause I don't see that as an option. I will be destroyed if that were to happen.


----------



## jzgrace

:flower:I will keep you and baby in my prayers. Do you get a lot if people constantly asking you questions? I hope I'm not bothering you.


----------



## Nikko88

All a genetic counselor can do is give you information, options and follow up.

The worse genetic abnormalities would have resulted in a failure of development before now. Most of the ones that would be detected from here on out will affect the development of organs and systems (heart, brain, kidneys etc.), complications with carrying to term, chances of survival beyond birth, level of care needed for the rest of life etc.

I wouldn't recommend looking into the worse genetic abnormalities. They can be pretty scary. But rare. I already know what they are because I read about them in mouse models every day. 

Chances are there's nothing wrong with your little one.


----------



## Nikko88

Nope I don't get many questions. The sonographers on the board get a lot more and are great about reassuring mommies-to-be about read-outs and potential concerns. 

Most of us worry too much but what else are we going to do?


----------



## jzgrace

Lol you're right. I guess its part of our job to worry. Well you've been great in helping reassure me so thank you very much! I'm looking forward to finding out the gender too. I've seen a lot of people here say that its not very accurate. Not sure the accuracy percentage on the gender are ya? I'm soooooo sorry to keep asking questions!


----------



## Nikko88

Genetic testing for gender is near 100% as with the other genetic screens. There are some exceptions of having an XX male or XY female but these are rare genetic abnormalities and usually come with their own complications.

Here's the accuracy information for the MaterniT21 test:
https://laboratories.sequenom.com/maternit21plus/maternit21-plus-better-results-born-better-science

An interesting article that explains the test:
https://sandiegobiotechnology.com/t...uenom-test-for-down-syndrome-highly-accurate/

At any rate, the 20 week scan is pretty good at showing gender as long as the little one cooperates.


----------



## mommasamittc

I had my 3rd son last year (37 years old). My Quad screen came back 1:25 for downs. I had a level II u/s, panicked and cried for a couple weeks only to find out our little peanut was perfect. I'm now 4 weeks pregnant with #4 and will not be getting the quad screen this time. Where I'm located, the Mat21 test is $400. I just wasn't willing to shell that out.  I totally understand why women do though. And my understanding is that it will give you gender too. Just depends on the lab that does it.


----------



## gertrude

To add a different voice I will be having the blood test, if this baby sticks. I had a TFMR I'm January at 17.5 weeks and really don't want to leave it till that late again.

Testing, and what you do once you have results is totally dependent on the parents involved. And tbh until you're in the situation you don't know what you would do for sure but it's worth asking yourself could the results change the outcome.

I realise our decision isn't what everyone would do, but it was right for me, my family and our futures for a variety of reasons. And you must make your decisions on the same basis x


----------



## jzgrace

gertrude said:


> To add a different voice I will be having the blood test, if this baby sticks. I had a TFMR I'm January at 17.5 weeks and really don't want to leave it till that late again.
> 
> Testing, and what you do once you have results is totally dependent on the parents involved. And tbh until you're in the situation you don't know what you would do for sure but it's worth asking yourself could the results change the outcome.
> 
> I realise our decision isn't what everyone would do, but it was right for me, my family and our futures for a variety of reasons. And you must make your decisions on the same basis x

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I am sure that I can agree that you are right about nottruly knowing what you would do til put in the situation. Are you going to have the maternit21 test? I'm scheduled for the 27th. I can't lie and say I'm not nervous. I have 4 days til the blood draw. And I'm not sure how soon the results arrive, but it will be a stressful wait. I pray that things go greatly with your testing!


----------



## gertrude

jzgrace said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I am sure that I can agree that you are right about nottruly knowing what you would do til put in the situation. Are you going to have the maternit21 test? I'm scheduled for the 27th. I can't lie and say I'm not nervous. I have 4 days til the blood draw. And I'm not sure how soon the results arrive, but it will be a stressful wait. I pray that things go greatly with your testing!

hiya, I'm in the UK so if I make it to 10 weeks I will have the harmony test. It's non negotiable for me now. I'm beyond terrified. It threatens to be in every waking thought but I can't do that because it won't change anything :) I have an amazing DD already, and if this one was OK it would be all shades of awesome, but I can't think about any of that. So it's very much head down and get to 10 weeks now.

Thank you too, I hope your tests are all OK x


----------



## jzgrace

gertrude said:


> jzgrace said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I am sure that I can agree that you are right about nottruly knowing what you would do til put in the situation. Are you going to have the maternit21 test? I'm scheduled for the 27th. I can't lie and say I'm not nervous. I have 4 days til the blood draw. And I'm not sure how soon the results arrive, but it will be a stressful wait. I pray that things go greatly with your testing!
> 
> hiya, I'm in the UK so if I make it to 10 weeks I will have the harmony test. It's non negotiable for me now. I'm beyond terrified. It threatens to be in every waking thought but I can't do that because it won't change anything :) I have an amazing DD already, and if this one was OK it would be all shades of awesome, but I can't think about any of that. So it's very much head down and get to 10 weeks now.
> 
> Thank you too, I hope your tests are all OK xClick to expand...

Yw! And thank you! How far along are you now? I just hit the 10 week mark yesterday. You are right it doesn't help to stress. Sometimes I just can't help it though. Especially when people in the family keep asking questions. I find myself trying to reassure them too. Lol*


----------



## gertrude

jzgrace said:


> Yw! And thank you! How far along are you now? I just hit the 10 week mark yesterday. You are right it doesn't help to stress. Sometimes I just can't help it though. Especially when people in the family keep asking questions. I find myself trying to reassure them too. Lol*

I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow so very much early days, so also got to hope it sticks. We aren't telling anyone this time, not after last time. Everyone knew as I was so far into the pregnancy. Just focusing on other stuff and reminding myself to take my vitamins etc. I have a fair bit on over the next month so I'm hoping that will help. 

Yay to being 10 weeks already though, have you had any scans? Because of my history we get an early scan to date, then the blood test, then the NT scan should be around the time the results come back, then we can decide where we go to from there.


----------



## jzgrace

Gertrude, I had two scans already. One at 5 weeks, then one at 6. They said everything looks good so far. But it did date me a week behind. And I know my exact LMP, and there were only 3 days of DTD that could have even come close to conceiving. I've had pains and cramping so I got the scans at the hospital emergency room. I'm a bit nervous about being behind a week. I may end up going to the hospital again because of the cramping and I will get another scan then. Finding out so early that you are pregnant I think puts a bit more pressure on. I probably should have waited to tell family but my fiance doesn't keep a thing from his mom. So I had to tell my mom or she would have been jealous and really hurt if we told Hus mom and not her. She gets very jealous of my relationships with other women, because she didn't raise me. And since I've told her she went out and bought a crib and tons of other stuff for the baby. Which made me nervous because people usually wait til further along.


----------



## jzgrace

And I'm sure keeping busy will help to make the time pass so much quicker for you!! Do you have annoying symptoms? Any worse than the other?


----------



## gertrude

Urgh giving things back In jan was awful :( 
If it goes ok I will get an early scan, a scan with the harmony and the NT. In some ways it's nice, but I saw my baby in jan before the amnio and it was hard reconciling it all really. I just hope (I'm not religious so won't pray) that this time it is a better outcome, that said if it's not I will make the same decision again


----------



## gertrude

No no symptoms really. A bit of an upset tummy but that's it. I rarely am sick so sometimes I get it the other end (sorry tmi!!) but at 5 weeks it is very early still
You?


----------



## jzgrace

gertrude said:


> Urgh giving things back In jan was awful :(
> If it goes ok I will get an early scan, a scan with the harmony and the NT. In some ways it's nice, but I saw my baby in jan before the amnio and it was hard reconciling it all really. I just hope (I'm not religious so won't pray) that this time it is a better outcome, that said if it's not I will make the same decision again

I can only imagine the pain that you endured. If you don't mind me asking....what's your age? I'm going to be 35 in a couple weeks. So they offered me the testing. I'm not sure if I will get a scan with the blood test. Is that a regular thing with the testing or do indeed to request it? Im not sure what nt scan is. I hope I can get one though.
I am a religious person. I have a close relationship with god. I pray several times a day. I'm not a "freak" about it, its just like talking to myself only its god that I'm talking to. And asking questions as well. 
I do too hope the outcome is different for you this time!! I would hate for you to go through that pain again. Do they provide counseling for you? I would need it for sure!


----------



## jzgrace

gertrude said:


> No no symptoms really. A bit of an upset tummy but that's it. I rarely am sick so sometimes I get it the other end (sorry tmi!!) but at 5 weeks it is very early still
> You?

Lol that's not tmi! I feel very nauseated , itchy , tired , bb's are so sore. I have almost all of the symptoms. I'm hoping they will be gone soon. 5 weeks is a bit early for the extremes. I was queasy though too at 5 weeks. That has only gotten worse. Funny how we want the symptoms for confirmation then when they came its like "enough already!"


----------



## gertrude

I'm 38 now, was 37 when I had the TFMR. I have one healthy child so never thought it would happen to us. But I hadn't settled with the pregnancy at all. And when the quad results came back 1:5 I knew we were the 1. It was weird, I just knew, it explained everything really. 

No symptoms as yet though I'm sure they will hit at some point. My first I was only sick once at 7 weeks so will see what happens with this one! I just want to be able to be excited without all this worry :(


----------



## jzgrace

Is that 1 in 5 chance? Have you looked to see if maternit21 is available to you? I heard from a girl in the UK the other day who said she got it and it took 15 days to go from there to California and back. I thought that timing was amazing too. I've heard that with maternit21 they give a yes or no answer, which seems a lot more settling. I can't believe they have come up with these blood tests. It so great. I think she had to pay out of pocket though for the m21 but well worth it. 
Man you are lucky! Only sick once! I have 2 dd and was severely sick with both almost all the way through. I was hospitalized with my first. I haven't got sick yet just super nauseated. I'm hoping it stays that way! I've gained almost 17 pounds so far (a little over a stone) , I don't understand why I'm not eating like mad , I was thinking it could be twins. We will see at my next scan. But they said they only saw one baby.


----------



## gertrude

Sorry the 1:5 was last time, before the tfmr. I will be having the blood test as soon as I can this time and we are not telling anyone until we know. The earliest they do the blood test is 10 weeks, so just 5 weeks to go.

I'm not going to go bonkers. Oh no. :haha:

I also seem to have jinxed myself about nausea, felt dreadful earlier today. Hoping it was just a bug though!! Still it's kinda nice to feel something.

I see my Dr on Tuesday so start the ball rolling. Rather anxious tbh.


----------



## jzgrace

I'm rather anxious too. 3 days to go for the blood draw. I'm not sure when I'll get the results. My dad told me not to worry that things will be fine. But its easy for people to say. I've told almost everyone, because my soon to be dh told his mom because he tells her EVERYTHING.. My mom would have been super jealous and mad if she knew we told his mom first. She gets really jealous and angry about my relationships with other women because she left when I was two. Some weird feelings she has about that. 

Try to be relaxed and calm, keep busy to keep your mind active. You will be surprised how fast the time goes by:hugs:


----------



## gertrude

After last time we are not telling. I would like to tell my bf but tbh I'm not sure it will help. At least if no one knows they can't keep reminding me.

3days is great though, in the UK it is between 10-14 WORKING days to hear :( that's up to 3 weeks :(


----------



## gertrude

So I jinxed myself. Nausea rules now from 11am until about 4. Bah!


----------



## jzgrace

Lol! Not fun! If you get some spiced ginger and eat a slice a couple times a day that should help. I'm nauseated all day too. And the prenatals don't help either.


----------



## harlantr1

I'm not getting tested. I'm 36. My husband and I talked about it and we wouldn't terminate regardless of what tsting MIGHT tell us anyway. No reason to stress myself out and put my husband and I through all of that if it doesn't make a difference to us anyway.


----------



## LadyHutch

Not likely. I'll possibly do the harmony to find out gender early, and will do the NT scan, but it isn't likely I'd pursue more testing as it would amount to beans. I'm having the baby regardless of any anomalies.


----------



## teresapal

I had the Harmony test done and it came back 99.9 chance our little girl will have down syndrome. Has anyone had this test and it be wrong? I'm having the aminocentesis done on the 22nd. The waiting is killing me.


----------



## Christinee

Been reading through your guys' posts... I wonder why Harmony test hasn't been offered to me at my office. I am in California and the only two offered are the AFP (which I don't trust) and the amnio. I am going to call my dr office to ask why they don't offer the harmony testing. That seems like a great option to have available.


----------



## wookie130

Teresa, my understanding of the Harmony test, is that it is highly accurate regarding detection of Down's. Amnio probably won't even be necessary, unless you're worried about additional issues...I would expect that you're having a child w/Down's. :hugs: I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now, but I can tell you that you've been blessed. I know it may not seem that way now, but honestly, those are some cool kiddos! I'm a special ed. teacher, and have a big heart space for kids w/Down's!


----------



## wookie130

Christinee said:


> Been reading through your guys' posts... I wonder why Harmony test hasn't been offered to me at my office. I am in California and the only two offered are the AFP (which I don't trust) and the amnio. I am going to call my dr office to ask why they don't offer the harmony testing. That seems like a great option to have available.

Are you 35 or older, or have you had an ambiguous NT scan?


----------



## Christinee

wookie130 said:


> Christinee said:
> 
> 
> Been reading through your guys' posts... I wonder why Harmony test hasn't been offered to me at my office. I am in California and the only two offered are the AFP (which I don't trust) and the amnio. I am going to call my dr office to ask why they don't offer the harmony testing. That seems like a great option to have available.
> 
> Are you 35 or older, or have you had an ambiguous NT scan?Click to expand...

Yes I am 37... I wasn't offered the NT scan... Only AFP or amnio. I don't trust AFP after a false positive back when I was 21 though.


----------



## wookie130

Perhaps your office doesn't offer Harmony? I took the MaterniT21 test, which is essentially the same test...I'd give your doc office a call, and inquire if you could go this route, rather than amnio.


----------



## Scout

Christinee said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christinee said:
> 
> 
> Been reading through your guys' posts... I wonder why Harmony test hasn't been offered to me at my office. I am in California and the only two offered are the AFP (which I don't trust) and the amnio. I am going to call my dr office to ask why they don't offer the harmony testing. That seems like a great option to have available.
> 
> Are you 35 or older, or have you had an ambiguous NT scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am 37... I wasn't offered the NT scan... Only AFP or amnio. I don't trust AFP after a false positive back when I was 21 though.Click to expand...


When I was pregnant with my daughter I wanted the MaterniT21 but my OB had never heard of it. I called the lab that runs the test myself (it's in California) and got info to give my OB and he ordered it. If I wanted it, I'd just ask your doctor and tell them how important it is to you. GL


----------



## Christinee

Scout said:


> Christinee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christinee said:
> 
> 
> Been reading through your guys' posts... I wonder why Harmony test hasn't been offered to me at my office. I am in California and the only two offered are the AFP (which I don't trust) and the amnio. I am going to call my dr office to ask why they don't offer the harmony testing. That seems like a great option to have available.
> 
> Are you 35 or older, or have you had an ambiguous NT scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am 37... I wasn't offered the NT scan... Only AFP or amnio. I don't trust AFP after a false positive back when I was 21 though.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was pregnant with my daughter I wanted the MaterniT21 but my OB had never heard of it. I called the lab that runs the test myself (it's in California) and got info to give my OB and he ordered it. If I wanted it, I'd just ask your doctor and tell them how important it is to you. GLClick to expand...

I'm in the same boat. I asked my dr and they never heard of any of the new testing. 

And How much did it end up costing you? I have an hmo.


----------



## Nikko88

Because I'm over 35, it was covered by insurance (Aetna) and I ended up with a co-pay around $165.


----------



## madseasons

My experiance with the gentic testing: I am 36 and wanted the Harmony or MaterniT21 test, and the first OB I went to acted like I had three heads when I asked for it and sent my for the NT scan and Quad. 

Next OB I went to, in the same practice, asked why I did the NT scan and Quad when I could have done the MaterniT21 test????? UGG I wanted to scream. :growlmad:

So he referred me to the high-risk clinic and I got the MarteniT21 test done and got my results in 7 calender days - negitive and a girl :) at 15w3days.....my Spina Bifida And Neural Tube Defects tests also came up negitive and being a carrier of the Cystic Fibrosis mutation, the husband came up negitive. 

I didn't have to pay anything out of pocket except the $25 co-pay for DH's cystic test, but I am still waiting to see if I will for the MaterniT21, but it will only be about $200 and I am okay with that. 

After all those SIMPLE blood tests and scans, I can enjoy the rest of my pregnancy with a clear mind and shop for :pink:!!!!!

Whatever you decide on any of these tests, I wish you all the luck in the world :) 

OH and P.S. Just had my 20 week scan and she is perfect and STILL a girl! :)

Dee


----------



## Ginger1

I'm 38, and will be 39 when baby arrives.

I had a high risk result from my quad test a couple of weeks ago (1/149 risk of Downs) so I went for the NIFTY test at a private clinic in Cardiff, as I was going crazy with worry!! I refused amnio as we'd already decided to keep the baby whatever happened, so this was the best option just so we'd know what we were facing and could prepare.

I got my results 2 days ago (took 10 working days over all) and I'm expecting a baby girl with no chromosomal issues, and have also had a perfect 20 week scan 

I think another time I'd be reluctant to have the quad test and just go straight for Nifty/ Harmony, it would have saved so much stress and worry!! Xx


----------



## maribusta79

We did the panorama test on sept 25 so we should be receiving our results on or about oct 9, we have our 12 week scan the day before on oct 8 so hopefully that will give us some reassurance. This is my first baby with dh (he has 2 grown children from a previous marriage), I am 35 now but will be 36 when baby arrives (dh will be 45 in nov). Praying for a healthy baby, we will also find out gender but will hold off on finding out for a few weeks until we can round up all our family and friends and do a cake gender reveal :)


----------

